# Do thin lines of shirt vinyl hold up?



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

do thin lines of thermoflex hold up with use? I was wondering if these lines will lift with time?
attached is a onsie i did today when i was fooling around waiting on a customer at the shop..


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

If you can't lift the pointed ends with your finger nail then it will be fine, I do a lot of these type with no problems.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

ok cool beans.. I tried to see if i could get it to lift and couldnt.. so i was hoping it would be ok.. as i like the fine line scrolly designs lol.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey Sue,

You shouldn't have an issue. Make sure to press whatever vinyl you are using one more time after removing the backing. I always cover with teflon and press again for 5-10 seconds, depending on the vinyl.

I used EasyWeed for this one and it has been washed 21+ times (it's on the front of a sweatshirt).

Eric 

This is an actual picture:


----------



## JimmieD (Jan 14, 2008)

Eric,
Any chance you'd share where you got your Beatles artwork? I love it!

JimmieD


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Brands of the World. BUT and this is a biggie, this sweatshirt was not sold, but given as a gift to a family member (personal use).

Hope this helps!

Eric


----------



## JimmieD (Jan 14, 2008)

Eric,
Thanks very much. No worries...I only do personal work myself.

Jim


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have had great luck with HOTMARK 70 vinyl. i use it all the time and have no issues with thin lines. ..... Jb


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I have had great luck with HOTMARK 70 vinyl. i use it all the time and have no issues with thin lines. ..... Jb


 
I am using hotmark but I am having wrinkles in the letters. ariel font.
Any ideas on what the trick is with this stuff?
I have pressed on 344* 325* for 20 seconds using hard pressure and peeling cold.

Thanks
Teresa


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Teresa, I answered your other thread, I have not experienced that problem .I suggest you try my suggestions on the the other post. You can call me and I will try to help more on the phone. My number is on my website. I hope my suggestions will help you. ..... Jb


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

COEDS said:


> Teresa, I answered your other thread, I have not experienced that problem .I suggest you try my suggestions on the the other post. You can call me and I will try to help more on the phone. My number is on my website. I hope my suggestions will help you. ..... Jb


Just got off the phone from where I bought it and they said it was because it is a shrinkable material and when I wash the shirt and it shrinks that the vinyl stays the same. But the easy weed still looks great. He said maybe if I tried it on a 50/50 that might work. What type of shirts do you use and do you do a wash test before giving them to the customer?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

martinwoods said:


> Just got off the phone from where I bought it and they said it was because it is a shrinkable material and when I wash the shirt and it shrinks that the vinyl stays the same. But the easy weed still looks great. He said maybe if I tried it on a 50/50 that might work. What type of shirts do you use and do you do a wash test before giving them to the customer?


So you are getting a puckered look after the shirt is washed and dried on 100% cotton tees? This is one of those things that happens along with an unwanted gloss sometimes. It is one of the things driving me toward screen printing my own gear.

You can move to a 50/50 and probabvly reduce or eliminate that puckering.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> So you are getting a puckered look after the shirt is washed and dried on 100% cotton tees? This is one of those things that happens along with an unwanted gloss sometimes. It is one of the things driving me toward screen printing my own gear.
> 
> You can move to a 50/50 and probabvly reduce or eliminate that puckering.


That's what the guy said that I bought it from but I tlaked to another person on the forum and they said they love the stuff and use 100% cotton all the time. I normally use direct to garment or I screen them but the guy wanted individual names on 20+ shirts and then the navy wants different sayings on the backs and I cannot do white ink on the brother to do the navy blue shirts.

I am going to see if someone at the garment graphics show tomorrow might be able to look at it and see why it is like that. It is only the thermoflex plus and hotmark, the easy weed still looks great. Have all 3 on the same shirt to compare.

Thanks for the info. 

Take care


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

It is what vinyl does on 100 percent cotton. The advice you were given is correct.


----------



## JimmieD (Jan 14, 2008)

I have to say that I have not had any problem with puckering using thermal vinyl on 100% cotton. Most of the shirts I have used claim to be preshrunk and perhaps that is the difference. The brands I have used are Jerzees, Gildan and Port & Co.

JimmieD


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Everything I use is pre-shrunck and that is simply the problem with heatpress vinyl, puckering.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I've never had this problem using hanes or gildan and some other 100% cotton but i think it must be that they are pre-shunk. 

I had the problem yesterday with a new sample t i got. I washed at 30 as normal, took it out the machine and the vinyl looks like an old ladys face in a gurning competition, i've never seen vinyl pucker before.

Will pressing again help or is it to be condemned to the scrap pile?

Safe to say i won't be using that brand again, good job i only ordered 3.

Lee


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

I have had problems with real fine lines coming off the shirts. Thin fonts like Park Avenue BT are the worst. But the thing is it's not the vinyl but the nap of the shirt that is the problem, the fuzz in the dryer syndrome. What I have started doing when people want small letters or a real fine graphic is to suggest using an outline around it. That way there is enough surface area to adhere to the shirt but the lettering itself still remains thin.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Progeny said:


> I've never had this problem using hanes or gildan and some other 100% cotton but i think it must be that they are pre-shunk.
> 
> I had the problem yesterday with a new sample t i got. I washed at 30 as normal, took it out the machine and the vinyl looks like an old ladys face in a gurning competition, i've never seen vinyl pucker before.
> 
> ...


 
What kind di you have the problem with? I am sticking with easy weed


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

It's a vinyl from xpres.co.uk called superflex. Never seen it happen before on any shirt but the samples i got are pretty poor quality. I have used this vinyl the most and have found it to be 100% reliable so far, so must be the shirt.

Lee


----------

